# Is feeding lavender good for horses?



## Feival (4 December 2013)

My little cob is partial to a mouthful of lavender when we pass the bush by the farmers house on the yard? Will it harm her? Or is or good and something she needs so should be feeding?


----------



## Tnavas (4 December 2013)

It's certainly not poisonous and so long as she doesn't eat the whole bush she should be safe from the farmer too!


----------



## YasandCrystal (4 December 2013)

Lavender is antiseptic and calming, soothing, relaxing. She could be eating it for a reason.  i use lavender oil as a calming oil for inhalation. It is the one oil you can apply to a burn due to it's healing properties.  Horses if allowed to hedgerow forage will find what they need - willow, clevers and hawthorn tips for detoxing, also dandelion. Wilted nettles have the same effect. Rosehips are vitamin rich.


----------



## magicmoose (4 December 2013)

Well I'm quite partial to lavender shortbread and I haven't keeled over yet!


----------



## Tnavas (4 December 2013)

magicmoose said:



			Well I'm quite partial to lavender shortbread and I haven't keeled over yet!
		
Click to expand...

It is rather nice


----------



## Feival (4 December 2013)

She's a fairly chilled out little bean, I feed rosehips that I pick and dry for them and also veg oil, now considering picking lavender and feeding it too


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 December 2013)

I followed a recipe for a cake with some Lavendar in; it was LOVELY! So would think perfectly OK for horses to eat.


----------



## RaynerK (4 December 2013)

I'm just sitting reading this with a lavender tea. I too am partial to a lavender biscuit! This has got me thinking I wonder if there have been any studies into possible benefits of feeding lavender to horses. Playing devils advocate but you would think that we would be able to buy lavender supplements by now if it was really horse friendly and had any proven benefits? Or maybe there's a gap in the market...


----------



## Queenbee (4 December 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			Lavender is antiseptic and calming, soothing, relaxing. She could be eating it for a reason.  i use lavender oil as a calming oil for inhalation. It is the one oil you can apply to a burn due to it's healing properties.  Horses if allowed to hedgerow forage will find what they need - willow, clevers and hawthorn tips for detoxing, also dandelion. Wilted nettles have the same effect. Rosehips are vitamin rich.
		
Click to expand...


Willows are also a painkiller, nettles detox, gorse is an antidepressant...


----------



## Tnavas (5 December 2013)

And we all must remember that though these things are natural some may show up in testing at shows.

Willow is a natural aspirin and if given too much may cause a positive result.


----------

